# Gotcha!



## joepie91 (Jan 29, 2014)

Soooo... who remembers this thread on LowEndTalk?



I was bored yesterday, and I figured I'd dig a little. And guess what I found?

Have a look at the who.is page that the above thread refered to, *and be sure to note the date*:



Well, big deal, right? That WHOIS data must be from before Chris got the domain, right?

Ah, but no. Here's a capture from the Wayback Machine... again, *notice the date*:



Whoops! The capture of the (live and running) ChicagoVPS business website was *three days before the capture of registrant details!*

Let's backtrack to the comments thread at the start of this post, and single out a particular comment with some emphasis...



So what does this mean? *For at least 3 days, ChicagoVPS was a running business, while the domain was still owned by ColoCrossing.*

The consequences:


The statement from "Kevin Hillstrand" is a clear and proven-without-a-doubt lie. The Wayback Machine captured a live business site (not a GoDaddy parked page!) while the ChicagoVPS domain name was still owned by ColoCrossing - and it's the exact site that ChicagoVPS has used during its early business, so not a "temporary" site either.
Why would you run a company and have your domain owned by somebody not under your control? This evidence _strongly suggests_, if not outright proves, that ChicagoVPS has been a shell company of ColoCrossing from the very start. They appear to have pulled a classic shell company trick; realizing after setup (incubation) that the brand would be better off appearing independent, and quickly changing its information, in the hopes that nobody has noticed its original owner. This is, in fact, the exact way I could track down a comprehensive list of shell companies of iMesh (aka Bandoo / Discordia).
I sure wonder what excuse will float up this time, from ColoCrossing's side..

"Kevin Hillstrand was just an employee, his information was wrong because he simply didn't know the true story"?

"I gave Chris the login to the domain without changing registrant details"?

Or maybe just a straight-out "We owned ChicagoVPS all along, you didn't know?"

*EDIT:* Edited to include a hyperlink to the Wayback Machine capture.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 29, 2014)

> Whoops! The capture of the (live and running) ChicagoVPS business website was *three days before the capture of registrant details!*


Cough...lowendbox.com search box...the first CVPS offer was October 16th, 2010 so better make that "*For at least FIVE days, ChicagoVPS was a running business, while the domain was still owned by ColoCrossing."*

http://lowendbox.com/blog/chicagovps-6-95-128mb-xen-vps/

edit: from the 1st LEB offer:

*"They are backed by ColoCrossing in Chicago, which is part of Velocity Servers — at least their WHOIS says this way.*"

edit again: humor from the 2nd LEB offer on October 29th (after the WHOIS was changed to Fabozo's name):

*"Domain is registered by Chris (a Velocity Server sales/support guy)"*

http://lowendbox.com/blog/chicagovps-6-45-512mb-xen-vps-exclusive-offer/

more humor from Chris:

*"We are not overcommiting RAM, what you buy is allocated to you and just you. Just wanted to clear that up  We believe in quality!"*


----------



## D. Strout (Jan 29, 2014)

What a shock! I never would have guessed that something like this could happen!

Seriously though, not a surprise, and since the margin is so slim (five days), CVPS will happily point their fingers at that. If they bother responding here at all.

 




DomainBop said:


> from their 1st LEB offer:
> 
> *"They are backed by ColoCrossing in Chicago, which is part of Velocity Servers — at least their WHOIS says this way.*"


It seemed weird to me to see language like that, since I forgot that LEB wasn't always a ColoCrossing piece of crap.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 29, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> It seemed weird to me to see language like that, since I forgot that LEB wasn't always a ColoCrossing piece of crap.


The first few BuffaloVPS offers in 2011 contained similar language.

*"They are reselling the servers from ChicagoVPS/Velocity Servers/ColoCrossing"*


----------



## D. Strout (Jan 29, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> The first few BuffaloVPS offers in 2011 contained similar language.
> 
> *"They are reselling the servers from ChicagoVPS/Velocity Servers/ColoCrossing"*


Yeah, we actually had good 'ol LEA taking a good look at the offers to make sure they (and the companies behind them) weren't crap.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 29, 2014)

This is information that bear and anon-e-mouse at WHT would probably like to see.  Fabozo and all involved were banned from WHT for his shady antics, and they're frowning pretty hard on CC right now.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> This is information that bear and anon-e-mouse at WHT would probably like to see.  Fabozo and all involved were banned from WHT for his shady antics, and they're frowning pretty hard on CC right now.


In the first BuffaloVPS offer Chris offered to sell someone a server in NYC which is strange since CVPS/BVPS never had a NYC location and he claims he never worked as a saleman for CC/Velocity (who has a NYC location).

*"(P.S. We can do a custom setup if you want in NYC, but will be a bit more pricey, email me or talk to support.)"*


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> *"Domain is registered by Chris (a Velocity Server sales/support guy)"*
> 
> http://lowendbox.com/blog/chicagovps-6-45-512mb-xen-vps-exclusive-offer/


Ahahahahahaha!

Now you joepie and you domainbop you both get gold stars for this performance. Well played. 

"Domain is registered by Chris (a Velocity Server sales/support guy) and Jeremiah (network guy, tech support and many other hats)."  From the LEB offer lead in copy....

So....



> Someone said:
> 
> You are a former CC employee. Jon is your best friend.
> 
> ...


and...

CVPS_Chris said: [ ]



> Stop saying that, its not true. Why am I being brought into CC drama. *Go talk to Jon and ask why he posted my name on there when I was never an employee.* Im sick of this bs made up lies.


and those were May 2013....

But somehow on LEB, back in October 2010, it said:

*Chris (a Velocity Server sales/support guy) *

So, is the issue again that I didn't say the right company?  I said CC = ColoCrossing employee and here ChrisFab was actually an employee of Velocity Servers?

I'm flat out of popcorn.  Maybe CC should write a check to make me and everyone else forget about all of this.  Certainly would cost less than other umm public induced causes of loss and unintentional negative PR.   I'm off to have some slabs for lunch.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> So, is the issue again that I didn't say the right company?  I said CC = ColoCrossing employee and here ChrisFab was actually an employee of Velocity Servers?


So what this means is Chris has been under Biloh's desk giving free handjobs for a lot longer than assumed?

Wonder when cVPS is going to issue a press release for them owning BlueVM. Or are they waiting until there's public proof about it, going dark for a few months, and then issuing a press release alongside a new LEB listing like they did with UGVPS?


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 29, 2014)

I like the title  It reminds me of the sexy Sasha Banicek  :wub:


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 29, 2014)

Joepie91 said:



> Why would you run a company and have your domain owned by somebody not under your control?


Technically, Chris was running a business but not a company during the first 5 1/2 months that ChicagoVPS operated.  NewWave Netconnect LLC wasn't incorporated until March 30, 2011.


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

Guess I can step back and let the pros do the heavy lifting now...     Rocking!  Much more fun reading this stuff than toiling under info and taking forever to fact check, find, link, write, etc.


----------



## toadyus (Jan 29, 2014)

What I find the most hilarious out of the whole CC / BuffaloVPs / UGVPS / other shill yet to be found / etc is that they run LEB / LET and yet none of these craptastic adventures have made the top 3 or better yet the top 10 on their own top provider lists. I think that in it's own should give anyone a good understanding of how shitty they really are.


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

toadyus said:


> ... they run LEB / LET and yet none of these craptastic adventures have made the top 3 or better yet the top 10 on their own top provider lists. I think that in it's own should give anyone a good understanding of how shitty they really are.


... if you only knew how much this irritated Biloh ...


----------



## jarland (Jan 29, 2014)

Forgive me if I don't see it but giving someone a domain name does not necessarily mean changing the whois details immediately. Who knows how long Chris could have had it before changing the details. Jon could have just said "here's the godaddy login." They are friends after all. I just don't see any new information here, sorry. The word "give" has to be taken too literally to do so and people don't always speak so literally in conversation.


You know I believe the conclusion you're drawing I just don't think this does anything to advance evidence.


----------



## mikho (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm with @jarland on this, remember taipres and his try to make another "better" LEB? He named it Cheapvpsdeals and after launch he got the .net domain from Uncle Sal. The whois information was unchanged for a "long" time after the change was made. Does this make Prometeus the owner of Cheapvpsdeals ? It is now owned by vps6.net so it's old news ... nevertheless it is a similar situation.


The story doesn't get better then the storyteller.


----------



## tchen (Jan 29, 2014)

Ditto with Jarland. The investigative bar needs to be a bit higher before I bite. There are plenty of business that don't own their domains for a variety of reasons from leasing, stupidity with free domain sign ups, or just plain friendly transfers as pointed out. None of which makes the business registration any less valid. While in the ideal world, everyone would own 100% of all their company assets the day it becomes relevant, the real business world doesn't find itself artificially bound that way.


We all know Chris used to work in some fashion with Jon, either as an employee or contractor - like many of the associations other members have with each other on this board. Their tight bond can surely be questionable at times but that can exist without CC having any ownership of CVPS. Before embarking on random fishing expeditions down that dead end trail, substitute any other vpsboard member's name in that 'gotcha' report before hitting send. If it sounds weak, then know that's how it sounds to the rest of us who have no skin in this game.


As an example (no disrespect meant) BuyVM has a few employees who've worked with CC, EIG, and even DirectSpace. No one in their right mind would say this means BuyVM is a shell company of any of these. You would have called it grasping, tinfoil territory. Enough posts like that and all it does is to drown out any real evidence.


P.S. Until I can filter out these posts, I'm going to be THAT guy since you're making me read this.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 29, 2014)

tchen said:


> As an example (no disrespect meant) BuyVM has a few employees who've worked with CC, EIG, and even DirectSpace. No one in their right mind would say this means BuyVM is a shell company of any of these.


BuyVM is actually a secret DirectSpace shell company...I like it!  Let's get that rumor going.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jan 29, 2014)

tchen said:


> P.S. Until I can filter out these posts, I'm going to be THAT guy since you're making me read this.


 I'm confused, is someone putting a gun to your head and making you read such threads? Let the thread run its natural course or a mod/admin step in to put an end to it. That's how it usually works here and in LET afaik.


----------



## tchen (Jan 29, 2014)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> I'm confused, is someone putting a gun to your head and making you read such threads? Let the thread run its natural course or a mod/admin step in to put an end to it. That's how it usually works here and in LET afaik.


 We'll end up nowhere fast if we keep arguing why I bother replying to posts that annoy me.  You don't have to read nor comment on my post, and I don't need to comment on your reply to my reply to your reply ad nauseam.  

This thread is currently in General Talk, part of something I read daily.  It has problematic fundamental issues regarding how it's making leaps from point A to point B.  So I have two options.  Ignore it and stand the real chance that the bar for future discussions about CC is set so low that posts about what Chris's cat eats for breakfast is proof positive that Biloh is the devil incarnate start popping up.  That ends up in the place where LET was when I started reading this board more frequently.  People were tripping over each other on getting the scoop that the signal to noise ratio pretty much died.

Or I can speak up now and voice my two cents on keeping things at least somewhat grounded.  

I'm not your mother, I'm not your moderator, and you don't need to listen to me to tone it down.  But I do hope that as a honest person, those posters who aren't just trolling will reflect on what they're posting before hitting send.  We're currently all playing in the same sandbox as everyone else.  If one of your sandbox mates stands up and tells you that it's not kosher, you can either kick them in the teeth or treat them with respect and actually listen to what they are asking for.  Elsewhere, I'd be preparing to hand-block my mouth, but I believe VPSboard is a better place than that.  Please don't prove me wrong.


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

*"As an example (no disrespect meant) BuyVM has a few employees who've worked with CC, EIG, and even DirectSpace. No one in their right mind would say this means BuyVM is a shell company of any of these. You would have called it grasping, tinfoil territory. Enough posts like that and all it does is to drown out any real evidence."*

DirectSpace... yeah no way Fran is trading spit with those fools...I might know something about some IPs or something there... EIG, ahhh wasn't there drama and fallout with them. or did we forget  ?.. yeah no spit swapping there... CC?  no f'n way that has any truth either... Those aren't good parallels to the Chris Biloh story.

Have to remember Chris has a record of lying and then trying to retell the story later as some legitimate thing (i.e. Kevdam).  The UGVPS thing ... Oh there are plenty....  Plus calling Fabiloh relationship business overlooks way too much personal R&R together.  It overlooks the whole shared major employee thing (Shinkle anyone)...

You know maybe I should just pay Jere for his time, he knows the bowels of both companies


----------



## Francisco (Jan 29, 2014)

> As an example (no disrespect meant) BuyVM has a few employees who've worked with CC, EIG, and even DirectSpace.


Incorrect! Aldryic applied at CC before we started to see the iffy side. I worked at DSN in a slave room in the back. I never got paid and smelled like a hobo because of it.

One of the owners went on about how much of a good christian he was yet literally tried to throw a monitor at me. The other one was an honest to god good person being played by a con.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> DirectSpace... yeah no way Fran is trading spit with those fools...I might know something about some IPs or something there...


Yup, dipshit Ed won't update the damn SWIP.  I get spam complaints daily from his IP space that's still "in our name".  Spamhaus is aware of that little situation though... so we don't have to worry about the crap ending up getting us listed.


----------



## tchen (Jan 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> DirectSpace... yeah no way Fran is trading spit with those fools...I might know something about some IPs or something there... EIG, ahhh wasn't there drama and fallout with them. or did we forget  ?.. yeah no spit swapping there... CC?  no f'n way that has any truth either... Those aren't good parallels to the Chris Biloh story.


So your criteria for collusion isn't past-employment, but instead its about not burning bridges?  I don't know about you, but I've actually liked the majority of my former bosses.  Maybe it's rare and unfathomable to some.




drmike said:


> Have to remember Chris has a record of lying and then trying to retell the story later as some legitimate thing (i.e. Kevdam).  The UGVPS thing ... Oh there are plenty....  Plus calling Fabiloh relationship business overlooks way too much personal R&R together.  It overlooks the whole shared major employee thing (Shinkle anyone)...



I'm under no illusion that CVPS isn't basically a glorified CC reseller.  I'm also cognizant that they walk in the same circles and that they might even share kisses under the bleachers.  FWIW, I don't even like Chris.  But at the same time, your arguments are starting to devolve.  Just post something about him kicking puppies, call him Hitler, and be done with it.

Please.


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

tchen said:


> I'm under no illusion that CVPS isn't basically a glorified CC reseller.  I'm also cognizant that they walk in the same circles and that they might even share kisses under the bleachers.


That's a good summary... We'll let that stand on the record.

CC and related companies would have none of this drama if they weren't up to ample heap of no-fucking-good.   It isn't some new thing either.  

Believe me, I am as tired of their non sense as you are.  Difference is, I won't stand for their rubbish, duping folks, stringing customers over payments wrapped through shell companies and the rest.  There's plenty more that hasn't been said.  And, if some other asshatery sets up intending to run an unsavory operation, I'll slap them just the same, even if they aren't CC related.

Funny how it took how long to beat the obvious out of CC=HVH?  It's not some LITTLE thing that doesn't impact anyone routine either.  Took a pissed customer + a post SUNK on LETwith a changed title 10 times to bury the issue + cross posting to vpsBoard and for the final blow, WHT's hammer arm up in the air.  Unacceptable.

Shameful thing is some of these CC related companies, some of the owners/partners actually have some integrity and they managed to get tied into the mothership...  Money makes folks do stupid things.

Let's just all blame it on the economy.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 29, 2014)

To clear my issues up:

As Ive stated *years ago*, yes Jon owned the domain and gave it to me because he did not have time to develop it. This was the same time I exited the game server industry because of the monopoly GameServers.com had for the new CoD series and basically wiped my company out over night.

ChicagoVPS owns ALL of its hardware, and we do NOT resell ColoCrossing servers. Its really irritating that my success is downplayed and I am in the shadow of ColoCrossing. When there is a ColoCrossing issue, guess what CVPS is mentioned and I dont think that is very fair to me, Im actually a pretty good guy if you guys would actually talk to me instead of taunting me.

As for the whole me working for Velocity Servers or any of its counter parts, no it never happened and yet I am still stuck in this whole stupid situation over nothing. Like I said before, ask Jon why it was put on the internet, I had nothing to do with it.

I don't really have a need to answer anymore things here because they have all been discussed over the past few years so no sense in hashing that out again.


----------



## jarland (Jan 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> To clear my issues up:
> 
> As Ive stated *years ago*, yes Jon owned the domain and gave it to me because he did not have time to develop it. This was the same time I exited the game server industry because of the monopoly GameServers.com had for the new CoD series and basically wiped my company out over night.


I've vetted this story plenty and all opinions aside, it's 100% plausible, which makes it effectively the truth until proven otherwise. You know that if it's ever proven otherwise I'll be right there, but until that day this is the story that sticks.


----------



## D. Strout (Jan 29, 2014)

tchen said:


> Just post something about him kicking puppies, call him Hitler, and be done with it.
> 
> Please.




Aaaand I'm out.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> When there is a ColoCrossing issue, guess what CVPS is mentioned and I dont think that is very fair to me, Im actually a pretty good guy if you guys would actually talk to me instead of taunting me.


FFS, you fluctuate between rampant overblown ego, and practically crying for being picked on.  Maybe if you didn't act like such a dick, people would actually talk to you as opposed to at you.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 29, 2014)

No one is crying, Im just sick of the made up bullshit. 95% of which comes out of your mouth and *********** like @D. Strout follow and hop on the band wagon. When will you realize that you are select few ARE the problem. All I ask is present facts with whatever cockamamie  accusation your going to come up with or stop bringing up the past that has already been talked about.

I find it funny that I posted facts with all the machines we order on a monthly basis, and you called bullshit and lies but when the facts came out you had nothing more to say other than....... "OH SHIT, look at that hes telling the truth, wait that just means CC owns them"..... because I cant physically do it on my own right? Like honestly just look at yourself in the mirror ( if you can manage to get your full self in it ) and realize 95% of the stuff you say is false about me.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 29, 2014)

How about you go find a quote of me _anywhere_ claiming that you weren't rolling out hardware?  My claim is that you've always been Biloh's proxy, and that CVPS is backed by CC.  You want a prime example of made-up BS, just take a look at ANY of your replies where you run out of logic and have to resort to insults.

BTW - you do realize that childish attempts at fat jokes fall flat on someone who isn't bothered in the slightest by them?  I'm a big ol' Ruski bear, and having attention called to my bulk doesn't upset me.  Perhaps you could come up with something a little less middle-school?  Or even better, have an actual conversation without having to resort to pathetic insults, if you can manage it.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 29, 2014)

Dustin, you wouldn't be able to have an intellectual conversation with me. Its simple, you are not smart enough.

And my point exactly, CC does not back CVPS. It funds itself and is owned by ME and only ME and will always remain that way. Why do you think Jeremiah had a hissy fit and left, because I wouldn't give him shares and did not deserve it.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 29, 2014)

See, case in point.  You have *nothing* logical to contribute, so you're forced to resort to insults.

It's been a very long time since I've seen someone so willingly swallow bait.  And not only that, but come back for more so readily.  Will you ever get tired of reacting exactly as I want you to?



CVPS_Chris said:


> And my point exactly, CC does not back CVPS. It funds itself and is owned by ME and only ME and will always remain that way. Why do you think Jeremiah had a hissy fit and left, because I wouldn't give him shares and did not deserve it.


No, the point in your last statement was as follows:



CVPS_Chris said:


> I find it funny that I posted facts with all the machines we order on a monthly basis, and you called bullshit and lies


Again, show me where I claimed you weren't rolling out hardware.  My claim is, as I said before, that you're nothing without Biloh's pocketbook.  You have your opinions, I have mine.  If you were a fraction of the man your ego claims to be, someone else's opinion wouldn't bother you in the slightest.

To which you will of course respond that it doesn't bother you - and yet you come and dance to my strings on these threads anyways.  And it brings no small measure of satisfaction that your owners have to just sit there and sigh, hoping that you don't get goaded into saying too much (again) and becoming a liability (again).  Hint:  a good deal of the 'forced reveals' CC has had to do (LET, HVH, etc) are very heavily because of _your_ direct actions.  So, a round of applause for being such a gullible lad.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 29, 2014)

I am the owner, I have no one to answer to but myself. I do what I want and will do what I want.


----------



## tchen (Jan 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> To clear my issues up:
> 
> As Ive stated *years ago*, yes Jon owned the domain and gave it to me because he did not have time to develop it. This was the same time I exited the game server industry because of the monopoly GameServers.com had for the new CoD series and basically wiped my company out over night.
> 
> ...


Sure you own the hardware.  You also admittedly buy a bulk of it wholesale from CC which you then setup as nodes to sell downstream or directly.  Your time and that of your employees is the markup.  Frankly, I don't see anything wrong with that description as the majority of this industry does the same.  Anyone repackaging Dells to me with network, power is still a reseller of Dells to me.  (eg. http://partnerdirect.dell.com/sites/channel/en_ca/valueaddedreseller/pages/ValueAddedReseller.aspx)

Is there another more shady definition of reseller that I should be aware of?  (tagging @drmike)

P.S. I call you a 'glorified' CC reseller because your inventory almost appears to be exclusively CC not because of any fiscal bond if that's what people think (sorry @drmike).  It's no biggie though since I can see it being just business.

Regarding the Velocity Servers bit, that's of your own making.  You're the one with the 2010 CVPS LEB offer with Velocity Servers plastered over it without a peep from yourself even while commenting on said offer.  GG


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 29, 2014)

@tchen can you link me to this offer. I have no idea what you are talking about, and I am sure if I did see it I would have said something


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Dustin, you wouldn't be able to have an intellectual conversation with me. Its simple, you are not smart enough.


You told someone else they weren't smart enough to have a conversation with you...and then in the next sentence made a fourth-grade grammar error.

Let the memefest begin!


----------



## tchen (Jan 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> @tchen can you link me to this offer. I have no idea what you are talking about, and I am sure if I did see it I would have said something


Sure.  http://lowendbox.com/blog/chicagovps-6-45-512mb-xen-vps-exclusive-offer/

From the blurb:



> Jeremiah from ChicagoVPS emailed me their exclusive offers a few days ago...
> 
> Domain is registered by Chris (a Velocity Server sales/support guy) and Jeremiah (network guy, tech support and many other hats).


You made about 5 comment-replies in that offer without batting an eyelash.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 29, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> You told someone else they weren't smart enough to have a conversation with you...and then in the next sentence made a fourth-grade grammar error.
> 
> Let the memefest begin!


What's really going to be hilarious is the day he finds out he's had the wrong dox on me from the start :3


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 29, 2014)

tchen said:


> Sure.  http://lowendbox.com/blog/chicagovps-6-45-512mb-xen-vps-exclusive-offer/
> 
> From the blurb:
> 
> You made about 5 comment-replies in that offer without batting an eyelash.


I can honestly say I didnt see that, and my fault I suppose. I never actually read the post that is posted only the comments.



Aldryic C said:


> What's really going to be hilarious is the day he finds out he's had the wrong dox on me from the start :3


Are you a college graduate?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 29, 2014)

You tell me bucko - you're the one thinking that you know who I am


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 30, 2014)

jarland said:


> Forgive me if I don't see it but giving someone a domain name does not necessarily mean changing the whois details immediately. Who knows how long Chris could have had it before changing the details.


This would be business suicide; as far as ICANN and such are concerned, the domain is owned by the person in the WHOIS details. As long as ColoCrossing is listed as domain owner, they can take control of the domain at any point in time, and Chris would be screwed.



tchen said:


> As an example (no disrespect meant) BuyVM has a few employees who've worked with CC, EIG, and even DirectSpace. No one in their right mind would say this means BuyVM is a shell company of any of these. You would have called it grasping, tinfoil territory.


Perhaps that is because BuyVM is not being consistently shady about pretty much everything that happens around their company. There are no "gaps" to fill in.



drmike said:


> Believe me, I am as tired of their non sense as you are.  Difference is, I won't stand for their rubbish, duping folks, stringing customers over payments wrapped through shell companies and the rest.  There's plenty more that hasn't been said.  And, if some other asshatery sets up intending to run an unsavory operation, I'll slap them just the same, even if they aren't CC related.


This.



CVPS_Chris said:


> To clear my issues up:
> 
> As Ive stated *years ago*, yes Jon owned the domain and gave it to me because he did not have time to develop it. This was the same time I exited the game server industry because of the monopoly GameServers.com had for the new CoD series and basically wiped my company out over night.
> 
> ...


This post is missing an explanation as to why the domain was still owned by ColoCrossing while you were running a business off it.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 30, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> This post is missing an explanation as to why the domain was still owned by ColoCrossing while you were running a business off it.



I'll do you one better :3



CVPS_Chris said:


> As for the whole me working for Velocity Servers or any of its counter parts, no it never happened and yet I am still stuck in this whole stupid situation over nothing. Like I said before, ask Jon why it was put on the internet, I had nothing to do with it.


https://web.archive.org/web/20081031113318/http://vsnx.net/directory.pdf

He seems awfully unconcerned about it.  I guess it's fine if people randomly list him in places without his knowledge/permission, and he just sits and takes no action?


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 30, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I'll do you one better :3
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20081031113318/http://vsnx.net/directory.pdf
> 
> He seems awfully unconcerned about it.  I guess it's fine if people randomly list him in places without his knowledge/permission, and he just sits and takes no action?


Ah, but see, that's Chris Fabo*oz*i, not Chris Fabozzi! Clearly it's a different person!


----------



## jarland (Jan 30, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I'll do you one better :3
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20081031113318/http://vsnx.net/directory.pdf
> 
> ...


He actively stated on LET that Jon did it to make it look like he had more employees. I'm sure that archive is around it wasn't all that long ago I don't think.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh, aye, I'm fully aware he's given reasons for it.  But I'll remind you that just a few pages ago he freely admitted to lying about Kevin/Adam "to protect Adam's privacy".  Given that he's fully willing to lie so long as he can "justify" it later, why would I put any stock into those claims?


----------



## clarity (Jan 30, 2014)

@Aldryic Why does he keep calling you Dustin?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 30, 2014)

Because he thinks he knows who I am (my first name is of French origin, not English ).  Even funnier, I've never actively hidden who I am, but he thinks that dropping a name he was fed would upset me for some reason. *shrug*

If you want to really make that question interesting... ask him where he got the supposed information from   That's why I've been waiting for him to 'prove' he knows who I am - he can't do so without revealing some majory privacy violations.  And sure... shame on me for giving modified information to his source in the first place - I can justify that easily enough, but it's a long and boring story.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jan 30, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Because he thinks he knows who I am (my first name is of French origin, not English ). Even funnier, I've never actively hidden who I am, but he thinks that dropping a name he was fed would upset me for some reason. *shrug*
> 
> If you want to really make that question interesting... ask him where he got the supposed information from  That's why I've been waiting for him to 'prove' he knows who I am - he can't do so without revealing some majory privacy violations. And sure... shame on me for giving modified information to his source in the first place - I can justify that easily enough, but it's a long and boring story.


Maybe he calls you Dustin out of disrespect. "Sometimes I call people by the wrong name just to let them know I don't care about them." - Ron Swanson


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 30, 2014)

I prefer the Don Draper approach, myself


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 30, 2014)

offtopic: Quite interesting thread about BuyVM on LET. ^ ^ Don't know what's the whole deal, since for me all claims there are BS. The only one that got my eye is about the Solus stuff, can anyone clarify or explain why some people are saying this?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 30, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> offtopic: Quite interesting thread about BuyVM on LET. ^ ^ Don't know what's the whole deal, since for me all claims there are BS. The only one that got my eye is about the Solus stuff, can anyone clarify or explain why some people are saying this?


When we originally moved away from Solus (that's another long story) and developed Stallion1, we didn't have time to develop an entire interface/etc.  So pretty much what we did was "View Source" the Solus panel (from a browser, to get the HTML and design) and built backwards off of that.  The backend was all 100% original written by Fran, and SolusLabs has confirmed this.  They weren't happy about us using their UI design, but we weren't happy about them trying to use SQL Injection attacks at us from their Licensing server either - so we agreed to just call it square since Fran gave them some help with v6 and rDNS, and they knew we were building a whole new panel (Stallion2).

The "Solus Issue" keeps getting brought up by trolls that hope to convince people that we just decoded Solus and used their code unlicensed.  This accusation falls flat when you consider that Stallion had FAR more features than Solus, and that SolusLabs themselves publicly confirmed that we weren't using their code after Fran gave them a few pages as proof.

tl;dr - people get jealous/upset/butthurt, and try to drag up old dirt that's already been settled and never stuck in the first place.


----------

